# Dust Collection starting point



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I am in the process of tuning up a used planer which will require at least a 625 cfm dust collection system. This is a garage shop and space is at a premium and related to that I would also like to avoid anything terribly loud. I have looked at a few wall mounted system but am not quite sure what to go with. I have a nice Rikon air cleaner so filter size isn't a huge concern. I have checked on shop vac cone separators but not sure if they will do the job.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

although shop vac/dust deputy type separators (5 gal bucket) are very good collection for many power tools, i would say the planer is not one of them. primarily because of the amount of debris produced by the planer. 

The cfm of even the higher end shop vacs are still mostly under 200cfm. but i would not be afraid to try a shop vac on a planer, if you build a large volume cyclone separator... so you don't have to empty the barrel often.


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I've seen some promising ideas using the blower from a dryer and just a regular cotton bag. Apparently they're not too loud and will have plenty of cfm.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

very interesting... let us know if you try one.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

For actual Dust collection, at a minimum I would go with a Harbor Freight 2HP dust collector, with a 1 micron add on filter, and a Thien baffle... The 1 HP wall hangers don't provide enough real world suction, and filtration is even worse, what you do pick up just gets spewed back into the air. Maybe there are upgraded filter bags, but I haven't seen one...


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

After some research I will probably go with a harbor freight or keep my eyes open on craigs list for something used. I could easily see the DIY alternatives becoming more work than they're worth. The 1 hp HF model with a better bag or some kind of cyclone seems like it could work but will keep looking at the reviews.


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

I would look at Oneida Air Systems portable units that give you quality and performance.

http://www.oneida-air.com/category.asp?Id={B1DB7A85-BA77-47BA-83B5-BD7EA4FA0DD5}

Jack


----------

